#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Ik zoek 2 dames...

## Kid Capri

Ik zag ze in Amsterdam rijden. 

Ze waren in een flits voorbij.

 :frons: 

K.

P.S. Oh ja, een zwarte Tigra...

----------


## Couscousje

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Ik zag ze in Amsterdam rijden. 
> 
> Ze waren in een flits voorbij.
> 
> 
> 
> K.
> 
> P.S. Oh ja, een zwarte Tigra...*


 :haha: 

Zo kan ik het ook!

Cc

----------


## Fillastiene

:argwaan:  

Ik ken ze! PM me maar! Dan zal ik je meer vertellen!

----------


## MySweety

Really really luv ya  :haha: 


MS

ps Had ze een sticker op die auto en een lief 
kameeltje ipv een wannabe beer met blauw strikje ?  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Meishie

:haha:  

Wanneer, wanneer? Ik denk dat ik ze ken! Waar reden ze? En hadden ze "So Confused" op?  :grote grijns:  

M.

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door Meishie_ 
> * 
> 
> Wanneer, wanneer? Ik denk dat ik ze ken! Waar reden ze? En hadden ze "So Confused" op?  
> 
> M.*


Neej, ze draaiden L'orphelin van Willy Denzey... :tong uitsteken: .

K.

----------


## Fatosh Locos

> _Geplaatst door Fillastiene_ 
> * 
> 
> Ik ken ze! PM me maar! Dan zal ik je meer vertellen!*



 :lol:  ik ga helemaal stuk hier!!


trouwens Kiddie.....ze zijn Arabisch...dus ik zou zeggen don't even go there!!  :haha:

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door fatosh locos_ 
> * ik ga helemaal stuk hier!!
> 
> 
> trouwens Kiddie.....ze zijn Arabisch...dus ik zou zeggen don't even go there!! *


Waarom lach je me uit?

 :frons: 

K.

----------


## sabbabklm

GA VADER MET ZOEKEN NAAR JE MEISJES
EN VEEL GELUK  :wohaa:

----------


## Fatosh Locos

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Waarom lach je me uit?
> 
> 
> 
> K.*



ten eerste omdat je deze topic opent voor die twee zwerries (ik ken ze namelijk)  :haha: 
en ten tweede, ze zijn arabisch, dus don't even go there  :haha: 

FL

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door fatosh locos_ 
> *ten eerste omdat je deze topic opent voor die twee zwerries (ik ken ze namelijk) 
> en ten tweede, ze zijn arabisch, dus don't even go there 
> 
> FL*


Ten eerste, wie zijn het dan en kun je me in contact brengen met die dames. En ten tweede, ik ben een wereldburger en ik spreek mijn talen... :Smilie: .

K.

----------


## Fatosh Locos

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Ten eerste, wie zijn het dan en kun je me in contact brengen met die dames. En ten tweede, ik ben een wereldburger en ik spreek mijn talen....
> 
> K.*


Ten eerste: ik spreek ze weer volgende week, maar ik kan je alvast wat meer info geven. De ene heet Fadoua, ze is 20 jaar en de andere heet Saida en zij is 19. Het zijn echt hele lieve meiden, echt top!

Ten tweede: Arabische meiden stonken toch  :moe:

----------


## DiaNo

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Neej, ze draaiden L'orphelin van Willy Denzey....
> 
> K.*


H volgens mij ken ik die 2, mooi liedje he  :tong uitsteken: 


Dia,

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door Kid Capri_ 
> *Neej, ze draaiden L'orphelin van Willy Denzey....
> 
> K.*


#1 van Willy Denzey is ook heel mooi..  :boogie:  



Ps: hadden die meiden dan al een plekje in je hart? Je zei dat je ze in een flits had gezien.  :hihi: 

Je weet Uit het oog maar niet uit het hart.  :knipoog:

----------


## silva

> _Geplaatst door fatosh locos_ 
> *Ten eerste: ik spreek ze weer volgende week, maar ik kan je alvast wat meer info geven. De ene heet Fadoua, ze is 20 jaar en de andere heet Saida en zij is 19. Het zijn echt hele lieve meiden, echt top!
> 
> Ten tweede: Arabische meiden stonken toch *




waarom moet je zo nodig de namen van deze twee dames openbaar zetten??? stuur dan pm naar de gene voor wie deze info bedoelt is.

----------


## Kid Capri

> _Geplaatst door silva_ 
> *waarom moet je zo nodig de namen van deze twee dames openbaar zetten??? stuur dan pm naar de gene voor wie deze info bedoelt is.*


Ben jij n van die twee dames?

 :stout: 

K.

----------


## Fatosh Locos

:moe:

----------


## lala_riffia

he wie over dat shitt prate over dat ze zrb zijn ik weet niet waar dat op slaat maar we zijn toch allemaal mensen dus hou je mening voor je wil je

----------

